# Happy 2nd Birthday, Lola



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Lola turned 2 years old on February 28...










Happy Birthday, Lola









Lola was given a new squeaky stuffed duck of her very own as a birthday present, after having to make do with hand me downs that have seen better days. Sadly, the duck is now "honkless', it took a bit over an hour for that minor surgery, and the said duck was put to rest in her bed to recover.









Sorry about the bright New Zealand sun draining her colour out, it is still summer over here.









Anita


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

pretty Lola!!! send some summer this way!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

pretty Lola
















happy birthday wishes !


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 2 yrs. old, Lola. Here's to many more happy birthdays!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy 2nd Birthday, Lola! You're already quite an accomplished girl for one so young. Keep up the great work (all of you).


----------



## JessicaMN (Sep 13, 2006)

What a beauty you are Lola! Happy 2nd B-Day and many many more to come!!

Sorry to hear the duck didn't have the greatest time on Birthday day though.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Belated Happy Birthday, Lola. You have accomplished a lot in the short time you hopped the water to NZ.


----------

